

Vivek Wadha: "You learn little by writing code." - pgroves
http://twitter.com/#!/wadhwa/status/74568129648402433

======
masterzora
It seems to me to be rather disingenuous to state that the entirety of
startups is writing code or that the code writing itself is to be the source
of all of the learning. The major education in a startup is the fact that you
are forced to, through whatever methods necessary (be it copious research,
learning from somebody who knows better, randomly stumbling upon an answer,
what have you) learn more or less _everything_ relevant to the startup, from
business skills to people skills to infrastructure to, yes, code itself.

Maybe this is insufficient as an alternative education (I'd really love to see
some numbers for that but, then again, wouldn't we all?), but it's silly to
bring it down to "writing code".

~~~
nostrademons
The other reason it's shortsighted is because you learn _a lot_ from seeing
the consequences of your decisions. Usually, the only way to see the
consequences of your decisions is to write code. Nobody else is going to do it
for you.

There's something very different between looking at the consequences of _other
people's_ decisions vs. having to weigh the evidence yourself, pick a course
of action, commit to it, and then deal with the results.

------
mrfabbri
Yep, you learn little by "writing code", you learn a lot by developing an ass
kicking product/service in a very constrained environment, working with great
people and pushing yourself to the limit. It's about the people, the [human]
experience not just the code.

------
yxhuvud
You learn a lot by writing code, but what you learn is not the same things
that you had learned if you went to school instead.

